# When to add citric acid and glycerine?



## Persofit (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello Everybody, 
I have been adding my citric acid just after dilution stage along with 1.5%Glycerine, is this the right time to add these two ingrediants?

Thanks 
Michael


----------



## Susie (Jun 4, 2017)

Why are you adding citric acid?  You have to modify your recipe to account for the citric acid.  Did you do so?

And no, I would add the glycerin as part of the batch water.


----------



## Persofit (Jun 5, 2017)

Susie said:


> Why are you adding citric acid?  You have to modify your recipe to account for the citric acid.  Did you do so?
> 
> And no, I would add the glycerin as part of the batch water.



By batch water you mean the water i use to dilute the KOH? ( if yes, I just mix my glycerine with the water and add my KOH? ) 

I was using citric acid to drop the PH and it seems to make the soap softer on the skin. 

Thanks Sussie


----------



## Susie (Jun 5, 2017)

Batch water does mean to mix with the KOH.  However, in the case of glycerin, I would mix the KOH with an equal amount of water, then add the remainder of the water amount as glycerin after I mixed the KOH and water.  It is easier to do that way around.

If you use a positive superfat- 3% superfat is what I use, then there is no need to drop the pH.  If you are using the citric acid to fight soap scum if you have hard water, then the math is different (you will need more KOH than the calculator shows).  But, I would add the citric acid to the batch water, also.


----------



## Persofit (Jun 5, 2017)

Susie said:


> Batch water does mean to mix with the KOH.  However, in the case of glycerin, I would mix the KOH with an equal amount of water, then add the remainder of the water amount as glycerin after I mixed the KOH and water.  It is easier to do that way around.
> 
> Yes I will give that a shot.
> 
> If you use a positive superfat- 3% superfat is what I use, then there is no need to drop the pH.  If you are using the citric acid to fight soap scum if you have hard water, then the math is different (you will need more KOH than the calculator shows).  But, I would add the citric acid to the batch water, also.



I use 4% superfat but still burns the skin if theres a open cut with PH10, so I figured it might be good to dop the PH lower to PH8.5 ( I know theres a lot of different thoughts on PH). am I wrong?


----------

